# My First Build / First run



## Madsciguy (May 28, 2020)

Hopefully, this works, it's my 3rd post. Couldn't wait, had to test run before completely done. Probably another 100 hrs of cosmetic machining, painting and polishing.

The Concept Valve Cylinder First Run


----------



## Cogsy (May 28, 2020)

That turned out very nicely. Well done!


----------



## ShopShoe (May 29, 2020)

I agree. Well Done! 

--ShopShoe


----------



## Donrecardo (May 30, 2020)

I hate seeing steam engines running too fast, Yours is running at a lovelly speed , well done


----------



## Donrecardo (May 30, 2020)

Did you design it yourself and if so will you be making the drawings available. Thats one I would like to try myself


----------



## Madsciguy (Jun 3, 2020)

It's a modified Elmers #29 mine engine (4 psi). The flywheel runs 2.5 x faster than the main shaft so the increased stored energy allows improved low speed operation. The next one will have a planetary drive coupled to the flywheel (~6:1) to enable very low speed.


----------



## Lisa_Clark (Aug 26, 2020)

Holy Cow! That's Great. Well Done


----------



## SmithDoor (Aug 26, 2020)

Great job

Dave


----------



## JCSteam (Aug 27, 2020)

Madsciguy said:


> It's a modified Elmers #29 mine engine (4 psi). The flywheel runs 2.5 x faster than the main shaft so the increased stored energy allows improved low speed operation. The next one will have a planetary drive coupled to the flywheel (~6:1) to enable very low speed.


I thought I'd seen the design before. Great work it looks a lovely little engine and very smooth.
Jon


----------

